# Replacing Intake Manifold Gasket



## 00NissanAltimaSE (Aug 16, 2010)

I have been reading the forums and I am seeing some common problems that my 2000 Nissan Altima is also having. 

I had a check engine light come on, pep boys didn't tell me the code but did tell me it was the O2 sensor. I replaced the sensor myself along with the spark plugs and fuel filter. Later I got a P0171 check engine light which shortly went away on its own. 

So with no service engine light on currently I am getting a very rough idle. Especially when the car is cold. As I open the throttle the car smooths out a bit, but is still a little rough. I haven't done the sray carb cleaner around the manifold test just yet but I have a strong feeling the car will smooth out when I do. I also hear a single "put" noise coming out of the exhaust maybe two or three times a minute. 

Assuming my intake manifold gasket is going, I am going to go with the Fel-Pro gasket from Advance Auto Parts based on the fel-pro recommendations I have seen here
Intake Manifold Gasket Set by Felpro - Part MS95459-1 - Advance Auto Parts

However, all of my tools are in a different state and I haven't done a job like this before. From what I hear it isn't very hard, but it is very time consuming (makes sense you have to disconnect almost everything). Can anyone who has done this give me a run down of what tools are needed? I have a full socket set back home but I won't be able to get to it anytime soon so I would like to just purchase the bare minimum of tools needed. 
Right now I have a spark plug socket, o2 sensor socket, extension bar and ratchet. So yeah I think I am going to need a little more than that.

Any instructions would also help, I have Haynes as well. 

Ohh and lastly what size is the battery terminal nut? Doesn't look like a 10mm. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nizzan31 (Sep 6, 2010)

Before tearing everything apart i would verify that it gasket is leaking because as you said it is a time consuming job. I had the intake gasket go by the number 1 intake port and it did not cause any kind of rough idle. It did cause the engine to surge (approx 300-500 RPM) when the R's are low and engine is under load (I.E. sitting still with the car in drive). The ether test isnt a bad idea either just make sure its not some other vacum leak. Also a rough idle could be caused by a malfunctioning EGR valve, That single "put" noise you hear could be the bad EGR loading the engine and exhaust up with raw fuel. The color and condition of the spark plugs you pulled out can tell you alot about whats going on inside the engine. Hope this helps.


----------

